# Updates!!!



## RHD03 (Dec 27, 2010)

Long time no chat, sorry for that. But I had to show you guys some updates.

My first engine was a Scout. But after getting bit by the "bug", that wasn't going to cut it. So I started upgrading a lot of my rolling stock. Now everything is Standard O, and huge lol. Most of my cars now are from the MTH Premier line, really great stuff. 

I also picked up a Lionel Dash 9, CN Tank Car set. The tank cars on this set are amazing, but as soon as I got it home the engine didn't work. So, I returned it, worked out a deal so that I could keep the cars but switch out the engine.

Just brought this home yesterday, and it's beautiful and runs like a dream. Unfortunatley I don't have any pictures of the rolling stock right now, and had to tear down the layout because I'm moving. But I have some pictures of the engine, and I plan on starting a nice layout at the new house.

Anyways, here she is, Standard O, Lionel SD70ACE W/Legacy, N&W from the Heritage line. Only running conventional right now, but I plan on getting hooked up with Legacy as soon as I move to the new house.


----------



## wedwards (May 3, 2011)

WOW!!! That's a sweet looking engine. Love the gold lettering. Do you know if they make that in HO size? Congrats on the new buy and the move!!! Get some pics up when it is all set up!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You'll love the Legacy stuff, it's pretty neat. I have a couple of Legacy locomotives, but most of mine are TMCC.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

wedwards said:


> WOW!!! That's a sweet looking engine. Love the gold lettering. Do you know if they make that in HO size? Congrats on the new buy and the move!!! Get some pics up when it is all set up!


Going with HO now are we? Yes they make those in HO scale. Very beautiful engine in my opinion.

http://www.athearn.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=ATHG68512


----------



## wedwards (May 3, 2011)

gc53dfgc said:


> Going with HO now are we? Yes they make those in HO scale. Very beautiful engine in my opinion.
> 
> http://www.athearn.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=ATHG68512


It is definitely a beautiful engine! I'm still not sure, I went to a local store today and saw how expensive the O-scale trains are and was thinking it might be better to start off smaller and cheaper...  But we will see, I am not going to buy anything any time soon. Just trying to gather information and figure out what I want!


----------



## RHD03 (Dec 27, 2010)

wedwards said:


> WOW!!! That's a sweet looking engine. Love the gold lettering. Do you know if they make that in HO size? Congrats on the new buy and the move!!! Get some pics up when it is all set up!


Thank you, I will get more pics as soon as I can...the new rolling stock is awesome too.



gunrunnerjohn said:


> You'll love the Legacy stuff, it's pretty neat. I have a couple of Legacy locomotives, but most of mine are TMCC.


Sounds nice, I can't wait to get the legacy system and control everything to it's full potential! 



gc53dfgc said:


> Going with HO now are we? Yes they make those in HO scale. Very beautiful engine in my opinion.
> 
> http://www.athearn.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=ATHG68512


Nice!



wedwards said:


> It is definitely a beautiful engine! I'm still not sure, I went to a local store today and saw how expensive the O-scale trains are and was thinking it might be better to start off smaller and cheaper...  But we will see, I am not going to buy anything any time soon. Just trying to gather information and figure out what I want!


O scale takes up tons of room and it's not cheap...that's for sure. Let us know what you decide!


----------

